# 'Survivor: Redemption Island'



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I said I would never watch Survivor again but I was so wrong, Russell is back for a 3rd time and so is Boston Rob. I will be tuning in to a show I said I would never watch again because the best player to never win the game is back!

'Survivor: Redemption Island' Starts Feb. 16 (8 p.m. ET)

GO RUSSELL!!!!!

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor/


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Zero interest, they may as well start writing scripts and hiring previous popular cast members for all the slots. The show is bogus.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> Zero interest, they may as well start writing scripts and hiring previous popular cast members for all the slots. The show is bogus.


Then don't watch. Also, why the "thread crapping?"

I'll be tuning in & can't wait.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

oldschoolecw said:


> I said I would never watch Survivor again but I was so wrong, Russell is back for a 3rd time and so is Boston Rob. I will be tuning in to a show I said I would never watch again because the best player to never win the game is back!
> 
> 'Survivor: Redemption Island' Starts Feb. 16 (8 p.m. ET)
> 
> ...


I've enjoyed watching Russell and I will be tuning in for another season but come on - 3 consecutive seasons with this guy.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Go get 'em, Rob ... especially get Russell.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

pfp said:


> I've enjoyed watching Russell and I will be tuning in for another season but come on - 3 consecutive seasons with this guy.


He wasn't on last season. He was on the 2 before last.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

So Survivor:Redemption Island is made up of a bunch of losers! 

I'll watch the premiere and then decide from there how much I will watch. More then likely it will be like any other Survivor season where I will record it and fast forward through everything but the challenges and the reading of the votes. 

My only question for this season is how stupid are Russell and Boston Rob's tribe members. If they have any brains at all, these two will be voted off within the first couple of weeks.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Can't wait. Survivor is must see TV in our household.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> My only question for this season is how stupid are Russell and Boston Rob's tribe members. If they have any brains at all, these two will be voted off within the first couple of weeks.


The Russell thing will be interesting. This will be the first season where his tribemates will have seen him play.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> [...] My only question for this season is how stupid are Russell and Boston Rob's tribe members. If they have any brains at all, these two will be voted off within the first couple of weeks.


If last season's Jimmy Johnson is any indicator, I expect them to be voted off early on.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> My only question for this season is how stupid are Russell and Boston Rob's tribe members. If they have any brains at all, these two will be voted off within the first couple of weeks.


I GUARANTEE you the producers and Jeff Probst will take care of that.

They're not about to let their Survivor "Rob vs. Russell" showdown end early... Neither one will win, but they will engineer the show to ensure they each stay for a long time.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

BattleScott,

While some things are contrived in the show (like the casting, for example), I'm sure the producers don't do things that make it patently unfair .. Meaning an twists and gotchas along the way are pre-planned to a degree. There's no way they wake up the morning after a tribal and say .. Hey, let's toss in this never before thought of feature so that Rob or Russell can win.

No, it is true that they know those two are going to be in, so they very well may stage it to give give Rob and Russell the best chance possible, but once the game starts, it's up to the players to play. One thing the producers do know is that both Rob & Russell are like the Dallas Cowboys and the New York Yankees. You either love 'em or hate 'em .. there's no in between. They both also play Survivor very well. I wouldn't be shocked to see both of them in the final despite their previous installments.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> I GUARANTEE you the producers and Jeff Probst will take care of that.
> 
> They're not about to let their Survivor "Rob vs. Russell" showdown end early... *Neither one will win*, but they will engineer the show to ensure they each stay for a long time.





Doug Brott said:


> BattleScott,
> 
> While some things are contrived in the show (like the casting, for example), I'm sure the producers don't do things that make it patently unfair .. Meaning an twists and gotchas along the way are pre-planned to a degree. There's no way they wake up the morning after a tribal and say .. Hey, let's toss in this never before thought of feature so that Rob or Russell can win.
> No, it is true that they know those two are going to be in, so they very well may stage it to give give Rob and Russell the best chance possible, but once the game starts, it's up to the players to play.


Most of what you stated is in total agreement with what I stated, just a "rosier" view of it. Constructing a show to benefit 2 of the players is what I would call "engineering". I also believe they are (were since it's already filmed) prepared to introduce a variety of "twists" should the need arise. The very concept or "Redemption Island" is exactly that from the get go. Add in a generous helping of Jeff Probst's tribal council steering that gets more and more blatant every season and it won't be hard for them to make sure they get to at least the merge portion so they can "face-off".



Doug Brott said:


> One thing the producers do know is that both Rob & Russell are like the Dallas Cowboys and the New York Yankees. You either love 'em or hate 'em .. there's no in between. They both also play Survivor very well. I wouldn't be shocked to see both of them in the final despite their previous installments.


Of course they know that, that's why they are on the show. Love or hate 'em it doesn't matter because people will watch either way. They'll only not watch when they don't care...


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> One thing the producers do know is that both Rob & Russell are like the Dallas Cowboys and the New York Yankees. You either love 'em or hate 'em .. there's no in between. They both also play Survivor very well. I wouldn't be shocked to see both of them in the final despite their previous installments.


The funny thing is both of these guys are my top 3 players of all time. #1 Russell #2 Rupert #3 Boston Rob

So I'm happy with the lineup


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> BattleScott,
> 
> While some things are contrived in the show (like the casting, for example), I'm sure the producers don't do things that make it patently unfair .. Meaning an twists and gotchas along the way are pre-planned to a degree. There's no way they wake up the morning after a tribal and say .. Hey, let's toss in this never before thought of feature so that Rob or Russell can win.
> 
> No, it is true that they know those two are going to be in, so they very well may stage it to give give Rob and Russell the best chance possible, but once the game starts, it's up to the players to play. One thing the producers do know is that both Rob & Russell are like the Dallas Cowboys and the New York Yankees. You either love 'em or hate 'em .. there's no in between. They both also play Survivor very well. I wouldn't be shocked to see both of them in the final despite their previous installments.


I seem to recall from one of the teaser ads about being careful who you vote off....it could come back to haunt you. To me that means that should the need arise (ie Russell or Rob get voted off early) they already have the mechanism in place to have them show back up later in the game....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

elaclair said:


> I seem to recall from one of the teaser ads about being careful who you vote off....it could come back to haunt you. To me that means that should the need arise (ie Russell or Rob get voted off early) they already have the mechanism in place to have them show back up later in the game....


That's the major "plot point" of Redemption Island. Any player voted off might come back, not just Russell or Rob.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup .. anyone voted off could be pulled back into the game .. Well, I guess technically they don't leave the game when voted off. They first got to Redemption island and then somehow they "fight" to stay @ redemption island.

I suspect that only one player will return to the game and that it will be a shock to everyone that hasn't been voted off. So that person will be marked on their first time back. Both Russell and Rob are strong, very strong, at challenges. If one of them falls, they have a good shot at returning.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

In Exile Island, contestants weren't told about it. They know about how it works in this one, though certainly a player may come back that they don't expect.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Redemption Island is the same as Exile Island, ain't it? Don't they go to _Ponderosa_ once the jury formation starts?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> Redemption Island is the same as Exile Island, ain't it? Don't they go to _Ponderosa_ once the jury formation starts?


Not exactly.



> When a contestant is voted off their tribe, instead of leaving the game, they are taken to the area known as Redemption Island. There, they will have to sustain themselves in the same manner as when they were with their tribe, living on limited food and water supplies and shelter. When the next contestant is voted off, they are also sent to Redemption Island, and the two people will face off in a duel challenge. The winner remains in the game, living at Redemption Island, while the loser is finally removed from the game. At pre-determined points in the game, the person at Redemption Island will have a chance to return to the game and be reunited with the remaining players in the game.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivor:_Redemption_Island


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> In Exile Island, contestants weren't told about it. They know about how it works in this one, though certainly a player may come back that they don't expect.


Do they know about it? Would kinda make sense I suppose from a legal perspective, but would be much more interesting to see the look on the folks faces on first return.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Do they know about it? Would kinda make sense I suppose from a legal perspective, but would be much more interesting to see the look on the folks faces on first return.


They know:


> With Redemption Island, the players will be told at the start of the game of the existence and rules of Redemption Island, and Probst will expect this to have an impact on how the tribes will vote out members.[


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivor:_Redemption_Island


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

It was getting a bit stale, so I'm interested to see how things play out this season. I can't stand Boston Rob, however and hope he's one of the first to go.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> It was getting a bit stale, so I'm interested to see how things play out this season. I can't stand Boston Rob, however and hope he's one of the first to go.


What are your thoughts on Russell?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I got my DVR set


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> What are your thoughts on Russell?


I know not directed to me, but I'll answer anyway. 

I like Russell and have ever since he found not one, but two idols without any clues. He is much smarter than he looks and sounds.

My wife OTOH, can't stand him. Says she may not even watch this season. She will.

I liked BR in previous seasons, but when he wa on H&V, he seemed a bit different, but not really sure how to describe it. So I will have to see which one shows up.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

I for one hope Russell is gone early and dont come back.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

As far as I am concerned, producers had to be pretty hard up to bring back Boston Rob and Russell. There have been a lot of good players over the years who I think deserved another chance. 
Mrs. Fluffybear had any interesting idea for a future Survivor. Reunite the cast of the original Survivor.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

I hope Russel has actually learned something from the two times he participated in Survivor and now understands how to win. He is really good at getting people eliminated but seems to not understand that that is just half of the requirement of winning Survivor. The other half is getting your fellow survivors who have been voted off to vote to say you deserve to win. In the previous Survivors, the place you would love to be in is you against Russel at the end. No matter who you are, the jury would have voted for you over Russel.

Personally, I think Herdfan is giving him more credit than he deserves. In Survivor, smart means not only not getting eliminated but also having your fellow Survivors respect you. Good luck with that one Russel.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I doubt Russell will win in the end .. He'll power his way through and everyone will be mad at him. Heck Rob probably won't either.

But, I'm also pretty certain that Rob & Russell have different contracts in place vs. the other contestants. I'd be surprised if they didn't have a minimum payout coming their way regardless of what position they exit the game.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Russell needs to understand that playing the game 'his' way is not the only way to win. If you look at his speeches, he believes that he's interpreted the rules a certain way. By that interpretation you HAVE to vote for him. What he has NOT considered, and I don't know if he ever will, is that OTHER people interpret the rules their OWN way.

In other words, he looked at the rules and though he HAD to win because he'd outplayed, outfoxed, outwitted everyone else - that he'd played the perfect TECHNICAL game.

But when you're sitting on the jury, they make it quite clear that your vote is YOUR VOTE. You can vote for or against someone for ANY REASON YOU WANT. Heck, one person so disliked the finalists that their 'question' was "Give me a number between 1 and 10".

That's the part Russell doesn't "get".


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

If Russell is a millionaire, he must've inherited it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> If Russell is a millionaire, he must've inherited it.


He, along with his brother and father, run a oil tanking company owned by his dad.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Herdfan said:


> I like Russell and have ever since he found not one, but two idols without any clues. He is much smarter than he looks and sounds.
> 
> My wife OTOH, can't stand him. Says she may not even watch this season. She will.
> 
> I liked BR in previous seasons, but when he wa on H&V, he seemed a bit different, but not really sure how to describe it. So I will have to see which one shows up.


I hated Russell till he did this, If they would keep the Jury members from talking at Ponderosa he probably would have won at least one of the previous seasons he was on... Rob on the other hand didn't quite have the "spark" he used to have, same as Colby on H vs. V...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> He, along with his brother and father, run a oil tanking company owned by his dad.


Yeah, I expected as much.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

dfergie said:


> Rob on the other hand didn't quite have the "spark" he used to have, same as Colby on H vs. V...


Not the same at all, as Rob was still a monster at challenges, which is where Colby was a dud. Rob made a critical mistake in underestimating Russell's deviousness, which I doubt he will do again now that he's seen Russell play. 

I will watch this season as I like watching Rob sort though his options. Russell is just too slimy and mean to believe anything he says.

I'm only watching because Rob is back. I stopped watching a few years ago, excepting H&V.

Fluffybear, I didn't watch the original season, but saw a later one w/Susan and Hatch. I couldn't bear/bare to watch if that were on, and is Hatch out of jail??


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I missed the first season, but have since caught up as I bought the Dvd's... I have 3 timers set just in case...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Tonight's the night.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

oldschoolecw said:


> What are your thoughts on Russell?


I can see why he rubs people the wrong way, but I enjoy watching him on the show(s), and I think he should have one at least once based on the way he played. He did outwit, outlast and outplay everybody (twice).


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

SNAP
SNAP
SNAP

That was a great 1st episode for the season
Just SNAP


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Did we just get blindsided?


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Did we just get blindsided?


Jeff's face was priceless last night at tribal council :lol: And I have a feeling why Phillip is no longer with the FBI


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> And I have a feeling why Phillip is no longer with the FBI


Ya think? :lol:


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Did we just get blindsided?


"oh no he di'nt"

Craziest counsel ever.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

barryb said:


> "oh no he di'nt"
> 
> Craziest counsel ever.


I was waiting for Phillip to spill the beans, I just didn't know it would be the whole processing plant:lol:


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I admit I haven't seen every season, but that was the most amazing/absurd/funniest/most revealing tribal council I have seen! "Wow" is right!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

From a "first council" perspective, it was hands down the best ever .. Usually you've got a good idea of who's going home (well, Redemption Island this time). But Phillip sealed his fate. I don't think people could even stand him to take him to the end (as the guy people WON'T vote for).


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

hahah there is no way that philip was ever a federal agent... That guy is such a bone head. I can't wait to see what he does next  I couldn't believe she told him she had the idol. i would have been like no way I'm getting in an alliance with you because you are crazy.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I just realized who Phillip reminds me of .. Cesar Millan (the Dog Whisperer). Only Cesar is talking to Dogs .. Phillip is talking to people


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> From a "first council" perspective, it was hands down the best ever .. Usually you've got a good idea of who's going home (well, Redemption Island this time). But Phillip sealed his fate. I don't think people could even stand him to take him to the end (as the guy people WON'T vote for).


Can you imagine Russell working on Phillip if they were on the same team:lol:


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

From http://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor/cast/22/phillip



> Biography
> Phillip
> Name (Age): Phillip Sheppard (52)
> Tribe Designation: Ometepe
> ...


So their is a question mark on his Occupation:lol:


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Russell...

Outwit? Well, sometimes, but he still lost.
Outplay? Definitely.
Outlast? Mostly.

I think they have to add another "Out..." to their catchphrase. The one area where Russell was a STUPENDOUS failure: "OutSchmooze"


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Henry said:


> Go get 'em, Rob ... especially get Russell.


I am with you on this


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Phillip reminds me of Coach. It'll be fun to watch him go. :lol:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

That had to be one of the best first episodes this show has ever had.

I sure hope Phillip lasts a little while, that dude is bonkers.


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

> Biography
> Phillip
> Name (Age): Phillip Sheppard (52)
> Tribe Designation: Ometepe
> ...


Articulate ???? :lol::lol:

Apparently his version of articulate doesn't include the ability to pronounce Francesca.

SF


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Like every season, I'm in an office Survivor pool. This year my person is Natalie. I'm very happy she's "teamed" up with Rob. Hopefully the two of them can make it to the end.

I hope Russel gets voted out the first time his tribe goes to Tribal Council. He's got a bad case of Little Man syndrome.

Not sure how many of you use Twitter, but Jeff Probst tweets live commentary during the shows. If you're a fan of the show, it's pretty interesting. Follow @JeffProbst


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, Russell finally met his match on Survivor. I said it all along: he could never come back to play because he'd be the first one voted off his tribe, and so it was. Even if he defied the odds and won out at Redemption Island to come back (and he was never very good at challenges), whom would he come back to? Unless Zapatera wins all the remaining immunity challenges, the next two people to go will be his "concubines," and he'll have to defeat them. Then if he gets back into the game, he'll have no allies and be summarily dismissed again. Even if he rejoins a merged tribe, he'll probably have Boston Rob and his allies to deal with, and they'll send him packing. So no matter what, it seems like Russell is done. People know his game now, and they want no part of it. It was the right move to make to get rid of him, but it's going to be a lot less interesting to watch on TV.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I was not happy to see Russell go due to entertainment purposes. I kind of hope that tribe gets wiped out as pay back for throwing the challenge.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

If Russell wins out .. Comes back @ merge he could (in theory) align with Boston Rob. It would take some grovelling, but since they know each other from Heroes & Villains, it's at least a play. Besides, I'm going to bet that the returnee gets a one tribal-council immunity upon reentering the game.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope we haven't seen the last of Russell. And if he does make it back I hope he turns the game upside down


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I hope he comes back, Russell is a fun one to watch. The only thing is if "the hairy guy" I can't think of his name, is still in the game if/when Russell comes back he will still be all over him. It's hard to team up with someone that just plain hates you.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I actually won't miss him or his "game". I hope he loses the upcoming duel and gets shipped back to Texas (or wherever he's from).


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I was not happy to see Russell go due to entertainment purposes. I kind of hope that tribe gets wiped out as pay back for throwing the challenge.


This...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I find myself wanting Boston Rob to win .. and I don't know why :lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I find myself wanting Boston Rob to win .. and I don't know why :lol:


Me too, but I'd be satisfied to see *ANYBODY* take it over Russell.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I'd be satisfied with anyone but Boston Rob.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I find myself wanting Boston Rob to win .. and I don't know why :lol:


Extra cameras on Amanda at the reunion show?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

It wouldn't be "Survivor the reality show" if Russel lost on Redemption Island.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

barryb said:


> It wouldn't be "Survivor the reality show" if Russel lost on Redemption Island.


If he does lose, I think I will dump my Dish Pass on the show


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> If he does lose, I think I will dump my Dish Pass on the show


Buh bye Russell. He lost tonight:lol::lol: Couldn't stand him


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

dogs31 said:


> Buh bye Russell. He lost tonight:lol::lol: Couldn't stand him


Yeah, and I did dump the Dish Pass on it, he was the only reason I had for watching. Oh well


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

When the DVR guide said, "...a castaway cries after losing the duel," I knew Russell would lose. I just couldn't picture Matt crying after losing because there's no way he could be as passionate about the game.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I find myself wanting Boston Rob to win .. and I don't know why :lol:


I am the same way. I applaud Russell's tribe for having the brains to eliminate their biggest threat at the earliest chance. The further you get into this "game", the more experience pays off. For Rob's tribe being too stupid to do the same, I hope their punishment is to watch him win the money while they sit in the jury box and wonder how they could have been so stupid...


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

With Russell now gone for good (which sucks - I liked him), I'm rooting for Boston Rob's tribe but not Rob himself. No way I could want a guy wearing that abomination on his head to win.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

I am going to be rooting for Russel's old tribe. Throwing the challenge to kick him off was the smartest thing I have seen in a while on Survivor. Why they let Boston Rob continue to play and dominate, baffles me.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

I've never watched even one episode of Survivor. The premise of the show and it's contestants just never intrigued me.


----------



## TomH (Jun 11, 2005)

AttiTech said:


> I've never watched even one episode of Survivor. The premise of the show and it's contestants just never intrigued me.


Thanks for this informative post. What other shows have you never watched?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Holydoc said:


> I am going to be rooting for Russel's old tribe. Throwing the challenge to kick him off was the smartest thing I have seen in a while on Survivor.* Why they let Boston Rob continue to play and dominate, baffles me.*


IMO,_ Rob_ doesn't have _Russell's_ acerbic personality. I think his social game (so far) is far better the _Russell's_. They may not trust him (which is the premise of the game), but many seem to actually like him.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm still rooting for Boston Rob .. That dude knows how to play Survivor. His tribe is on his side .. Two girls from the OTHER tribe are on his side. He's got so many people in his "camp" that he's got a lot of safety valves. I'm very surprised at how he's endeared himself to his tribe despite his celebrity status .. Kudos to him even if he doesn't win it all.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm still rooting for Boston Rob .. That dude knows how to play Survivor. His tribe is on his side .. Two girls from the OTHER tribe are on his side. He's got so many people in his "camp" that he's got a lot of safety valves. I'm very surprised at how he's endeared himself to his tribe despite his celebrity status .. Kudos to him even if he doesn't win it all.


+1 ... and he's not the blowhard that _Russell _was.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I was a big Russell fan & Rob hater. Now, I want Rob to win because he's suckered everyone in. I swear the former football player with dreads has an awkwardly serious man crush on Rob. :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I was a big Russell fan & Rob hater. Now, I want Rob to win because he's suckered everyone in. I swear the former football player with dreads has an awkwardly serious man crush on Rob. :lol:


Yes, but don't forget, it was Phillip that was looking to cozy up next to Rob when it was time to sleep ..


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, but don't forget, it was Phillip that was looking to cozy up next to Rob when it was time to sleep ..


That's just Phillip using his secret service training to get close to his enemy. :lol: Phillip & Coach should have their own reality show contest to see who could tell each other the biggest BS stories of their pasts.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Russell is my favorite player of all time and I was bummed to see him go. Hopefully Phillip wins. It's about time that a crazy delusional type wins.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Phillip & Coach should have their own reality show contest to see who could tell each other the biggest BS stories of their pasts.


My friend that I watch Survivor with said the exact same thing!!! :lol:

Zapatera is nowhere near as interesting without Russell. Ometepe is where all the fun and intrigue are now.


----------

